# Streamer Ideas?



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmmm, since I am going to be using a whole lot of black and red streamers for The Mad Tea Party, I would like to hang them just about everywhere. Does anyone have any ideas to tack them up without damaging paint on walls or putting holes in the wall? Just something that will temporarily stick for 5 or 6 hours and come off clean?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I've had great success with double stick tape and thumbtacks (the holes are very very small).


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Blue painters tape should work. It's just sticky enough to hold up the streamers and it won't harm the walls at all when you take it down.
You can use a black marker on the tape if you don't like the blue color.


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

A reasonable caution with streamers is to think of the height of your tallest guest, and then imagine them with some variety of head gear. Speaking as a tall person, there's nothing that spoils the mood of a party quite like low-slung decorations. Ideally, set nothing below 6'8" since the folk that tall are used to ducking for doorways, but those below it will be caught by surprise.

What you're wanting to put things up is gaffing tape. It's a low tack tape that's designed for exactly that purpose.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

You can try the blue painters tape, I haven't had that much luck with it for actually holding things up, it's great for masking stuff to be painted, but the adhesive is not very strong. Depending upon how rough the surface of your walls is, you can use suction cups with string strung between them, and the streamers attached to the string. If you do have to use tacks, again I would suggest that you run string between them, and hang the streamers from the string rather than putting tape or tacks every few inches. If you have a textured ceiling (cottage cheese type) you can use push pins in it without leaving any telltale signs. And as noted earlier, make sure that you have the streamers out of the face range for your guests. It is really annoying, and the chances of the streamers being left up for more than about 5 minutes is very remote. If you have a hung ceiling, try binder clamps to fasten to the framework or light fixtures, attache them with the wire handles pointing down or in a direction that you can use for suspending your streamers, and again, use string.
If you are really paranoid about the walls, you can build a sub frame from wood or pvc and tie or tape your streamers to them. A subframe would basically be like building a light framework in the room(s) with the material of choice. Since the only thing the framework would have to support is the streamers, then it can be very light duty. If you build it from pvc, you wouldn't need to glue it up, friction should do just fine.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I've always just used regular old tape and haven't had any problems with it taking paint off. 
But, if your really worried, you can get some of those 3m (i think) little clear hooks with the tabs. I've used them quite a bit for holding various items and they always come off clean.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks for the ideas guys! And my walls are just regular ol' sheetrock and non-glossy paint. If it were glossy I would definately use regular tape but I wasn't sure because it seems like the smallest things take the paint off the walls here.

morobrany - No worries at all about the taller guests. I am a pretty tall kitty myself. We have a 12ft high cathedral ceiling in the living room where most of the party is going to take place. 10ft everywhere else in the house.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, there's this stuff called poster putty. I use it all the time to hang streamers and ribbons and even posters, lol. My walls are painted white and the stuff comes off clean. You'll only need to tear off little pieces of the putty for streamers so it should go a long way and as long as your items aren't very heavy the stuff will hold practically forever. You can find it at Walmart in the section that has crayons, markers, and posterboard.


----------

